# Expat Shield for Macs



## GMcC (Feb 10, 2013)

I am not sure if Expat Shield is available for Macs yet. This is the message I got from them when I asked in August:

"Unfortunately, ExpatShield is only available for Windows. We are currently working on a new version of Hotspot Shield that will allow the users to choose which server/country to connect to and it will be available for Windows and MAC. This version is under development and we don't have an ETA on when it will be released."


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

Won't work. You can look out for alternatives. Here's one; http://www.macworld.co.uk/macsoftwar...?reviewid=2172


----------

